# dog training help



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I Have A Black Lab 1 And A Half Years Old Had Her Out Last Year For Birds Cant Get Her To Leave My Heelss And Hunt Any Tips Thanks


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Best Bet Is Find Another Dog Already Trained...they Can Learn That Way


----------



## Brittguy (Aug 5, 2006)

If you have never put her on birds she doesn't have much of an idea what you want and feels you are out for a walk in the park.I would get some quail and release them in very light cover so she would have no trouble flushing them, let her chase and even catch . That sould perk up her interest.You could use pigeons . Put birds asleep and checkcord dog into them have someone flush while you hold cord and let her chase.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Teach the dog a command associated to what you want them to do. Hunt to the Front type of thing. When in the field make sure to stay behind the dog and give whatever command you want to call it. Never give the command when the dog is behind,beside, etc. That should be taking place right now though and not on oppening day. They have to learn the assocation before they can perform the task.

Mix that in with the birds and things will progress. Time may also help. Up to a year old my lab was like that also. Now I have to remind him sometime that he is not a pointer!
But he's a stud when it comes to finding me birds!

Rob


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

#1 - What do you want the dog to do? Point? Flush?

#2 - You will have to build his prey drive. Take a pair of socks or pantyhose and cut a 2-3" section so it forms a band. Place that band over a quail. Put it in the yard. Get him all excited about the bird. Hold it in fornt of his nose. Let him chase it around the yard. 

#3 - Practice with him running free, let him build his confidence. Take him to a wide open area and let him explore. 

Now is when you need to decide what you want him to do. The training differs dramatically. There are a bunch of other little things that you can mix in to make a nice bird dog.

Next time, give us more info.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

she's not afraid of the gun is she???


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i just want her to flush all the tips were great thanks . so is not afaid of the gun going off. she also is showing more interest in birds . where can i get a bird for her to chase around the yard ? thanks again for all the great tips

will


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

where are you from?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i am from lakewood near cleveland


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

training and hunting your dog with one that is already trained can sometimes help alot.


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

The answer is birds, birds, birds. Let the dog play with some clipped wing birds and then flush some pigeons or quail. Don't start with any bigger birds like pheasants. Keep letting the dog flush and no shooting til the dog is ranging. A good way to train your dog with lots of bird contact is to have homer pigeons. I can get all kinds of birds but I am probably 2 hours from you because I live near toledo.


----------

